# מכתב רשמי באנגלית



## Ricca (17/2/09)

מכתב רשמי באנגלית 
איך הייתם כותבים באנגלית מכתב רשמי שבעברית היה הולך ככה: לכבוד: הוועדה שתקבע לי ת'חיים. הנדון: החיים שלי ועדה יקרה שלום..


----------



## Ricca (17/2/09)

נו מה?! 
כל אחד פה פילוסוף קוואנטים, אבל מכתב רשמי באנגלית לא יודעים לכתוב? הצילו!!


----------



## mayush63 (18/2/09)

לא ידעתי אם זה רציני או עוד פרובוקציה ../images/Emo13.gif 
בכ"א לא נראה משנה מאד עם to או בלי ATT זה מנוח אמריקאי, אבל כמו שאת מתארת את האיטקלים, שום דבר לא ממש משנה, כל עוד את מגישה בקשה שנראית רשמית, מתשיהוא באזור הדדליין?  (מתנצלת שלא עניתי קודם)


----------



## double the trouble (17/2/09)

Here 
To The XYZ Committee Re: Blah blah blah Dear Sirs, Madams ...


----------



## Ricca (17/2/09)

to? 
זה הכל? באיטלקית יש להם ניסוחים ששמע ישראל. תודה!! נתת יד לעתידי!


----------



## רוניללה (17/2/09)

במכתב רשמי לא רושמים TO. 
תכתבי ישירות את שם הועדה ואם יש צורך ATT .


----------



## Ricca (17/2/09)

תודה גם לך. 
המכתב הודפס.


----------



## double the trouble (18/2/09)

אז כנראה שכל המכתבים הרשמיים 
שאי פעם קיבלתי, וגם אלה שעורכי הדין של מקומות העבודה שלי כתבו לאימיגריישן, הם לא רשמיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בכולם כתוב TO או את הכתובת ואז ATTENTION לאדם מסויים, אם יש.


----------



## billc (18/2/09)

הATTENTION 
אני חושב שאם את צריכה לשלוח הרבה מסמכים בFAX למשרד שהרבה משתמשים בו אז מבקשים ממך להוסיף את ה ATTENTION אבל בדרך כלל זה מסמך עצמאי הראשון שלא קשור לכלום במכתב עצמו לא נראה לי להוסיף את הATTENTION אלה אם כן את בעד לחסוך בעצים


----------



## רוניללה (18/2/09)

את בטוחה שהם עו"ד?! ../images/Emo3.gif 
פישפשתי בכל המכתבים שקיבלתי מגופים ממשלתיים שאני עובדת מולם ולא מצאתי אפילו באחד TO. ייתכן והעו"ד שלך משתמשים בתבנית קבועה ולא מספיק מקצועית בשביל להקל עליהם את  התכתובת ולכן מופיעה המילה TO.


----------



## double the trouble (18/2/09)

טוב אז הלכתי לעשות עבודת מחקר רצינית 
ומצאתי: מכתבים מ3 אוניברסיטאות מכתבים מרופאים מכתבים מעורכי דין מכתבים מHR ועוד כמה מכתבים מכל מיני חברות ומקומות, כולל חברת הביטוח הרפואי שלי וכמה חברות אשראי. מתוך כל המכתבים מצאתי שניים שאין בהם TO ונראה שהם סתם פורמט קבוע ולא נכתבו אישית לאף אחד... סורי.


----------



## פרופסור מקס (18/2/09)

בדקתי ב-TEMPLATES של WORD 
תחת LETTERS, ואף אחד מהם לא משתמש ב-TO.


----------



## double the trouble (18/2/09)

גם כאן אין  http://www.usingenglish.com/resources/letter-writing.html#layout אז כנראה שיש דרגות שונות לרשמיות...


----------



## סלסרו (18/2/09)

אז ככה  TO: Pearly Gates Committee Att: God RE: Denial Entry to Hell Dear Sir or Madam: It has come to my attention that you have denied my entry into Hell, due to a righteous life I have led. While I am flattered that you would consider me a suitable candidate to reside in Heaven for eternity, I would like to ask you to reconsider your decision. Heaven seems to me a boring place, full of pesky priests, annoying rabbis and Republicans. It reminds me of the suburbs, and I also heard the food isn't all that great. I would much rather be amongst my many friends, enjoy the grill, and the bad boys and girls. Besides, I prefer the warm climate of which Hell is notorious. Please assign one (1) lot in Hell for me. Eternally yours, Ricca​


----------



## Ricca (18/2/09)

טוב.. זה כבר הודפס עם ATT, אין מה לעשות.. 
אני כל כך שונאת את איטליה. מזל שהם לא מבינים אנגלית. חוצמזה בטוח אני מגיעה לגיהנום. אני עושה יותר מידי כיף..


----------



## סלסרו (18/2/09)

אם את כוכך שונאת את איטליה, 
למה את שם?


----------



## Ricca (18/2/09)

אוה... זה כי אני מתה עליה... 
הייחס שלי אליה מאוד אמביוולנטי. בקרוב אני צריכה לעזוב, אז אני מאוד אמוציונלית לגבי כל הנושא הזה, אבל יש פה כל כך הרבה דברים שאני אוהבת ולא ברור לי איך אחיה בלעדיהם, ויש פה כל כך הרבה דברים שמחרפנים אותי לרמות שבא לי לצאת לרחוב ולנפץ זגוגיות. מחר יש לי מבחן שנקבע לשתיים וחצי. אז קבעתי הנחייה עם איזה מרצה בבוקר, ודחיתי את הגשת המכתב המטופש הזה למועד האחרון האפשרי שזה מחר ב 12. בשעה חמש היום קיבלתי מייל שמודיע שהמבחן יהיה ב-10!! מה שאומר שאני צריכה מהר לפני המבחן ללכת למזכירות, להבריז למרצה שלי ולהתפלל שהרכבות לא יאחרו. עצבים. מצד שני יש נקודות של אושר. גם אם אני אגיש את המכתב באיחור, בטח לא יקרה כלום, ובטח המרצה יבריז לי בכל מקרה. מילה זו לא מילה באיטליה.


----------

